

We need a Wikipedia for data by Bret Taylor (2008) - scapbi
https://backchannel.org/blog/wikipedia-for-data

======
Amorymeltzer
These aren't the same scope at all, but I think it's worth mentioning the
WMF's own WIkiData ([https://www.wikidata.org](https://www.wikidata.org)).
It's a single, unified source for a lot of the data used on different
Wikipedia and other WMF project sites.

